# choice of mahler symphony no.1



## uiojkl

hello.i am newbie here and it's my first thread.i am looking for a good version of mahler sym no.1.some of my friends suggest the kubelik's in audite and kegel's in berlin classic.but i have not heard both before.waiting for some introduction of those 2 cds.


----------



## World Violist

I would choose Boulez's recording with the Chicago Symphony. It's got everything one would want in this piece: transparent textures, powerful brass, wonderful phrasing, and an end that brings the house down.

I don't know either of the two recordings you've mentioned, but I'm sure they're very different from Boulez's. Not necessary bad, either. I'm just recommending what is probably a very different interpretation from either.


----------



## Aramis

Kubelik is terrible.

Get Solti. 

Papa Bear, out.


----------



## Moldyoldie

Kubelik's on Audite is the _nonpareil_!  Accept no substitutes.


----------



## Guest

I have to disagree on Solti. I don't like his approach to Mahler. The Kubelik recording on Audite is an excellent one. I highly recommend it. Other than that one, Bernstein with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra is also a great one.

I haven't heard Boulez. I only have his new recording of the 2nd, which is nice, but not one of my favorites. I also have a recording by Michael Tilson Thomas with the San Francisco Symphony, which is nice, and has a great recorded sound, but not a favorite. Go with Kubelik. The sound is great, as is the performance.


----------



## Aramis

Solti will be the best choice for 1st listening, he has the best balance of instrumental forces, things that have to be exposed are exposed very clearly and it it important in this situation.


----------



## World Violist

Boulez was the first Mahler 1 I've ever heard. DrMike, I haven't heard his recording of the 2nd, but from what I've read/heard about it, his Mahler 1 is exactly the opposite, emotionally. The tempi are perfectly judged, the themes in the first movement having the appropriate swagger and charm, the second movement being the only controversial spot (swift tempo), but perfectly balanced by the very slow and wonderfully phrased third movement. The vulgarities in the movement (klezmer band, etc.) aren't really brought out, but I very much like it that way.

The fourth movement is the best recording of that movement I've ever heard, bar none, and that goes entirely to the Chicago brass section, who cover themselves with glory, first at its sudden beginning, then at the very end, which has tremendous heft due to Boulez not driving the music forward like some conductors do.

I get the feeling that Boulez's is the clear best Mahler 1 I've heard. Just throwing that out there. I've never cared for any of Solti's Mahler I've heard, and the only Kubelik I've heard (the 8th) was quite unimpressive to me.

As long as you're happy with what you get, though--that's the main concern.


----------



## joen_cph

A good way to compare in GM I is to listen to the start of the 4th movement - 
how is the orchestral playing and how detailed is the sound, what is the level
of commitment ...
I don´t have that many recordings of it - Bernstein on DG, Leinsdorf, Scherchen, 
Tennstedt, and Ozawa on DG. Of these, Scherchen´s is the best as to reveal the 
manic and avant-garde elements of the work, by exaggerating tempi etc. The sound is 
better than most of Scherchens recordings, but not luxurious. Ozawa is the only 
one to include the usually omitted "Blumine"-movement in the symphony, and by 
comparing it to the others, I actually found it the best, intense as well as architecturally
structured in the ongoing events, and - surprisingly - better than Bernstein. 
Leinsdorf was the least interesting and had poorer sound, but Tennstedts was also 
quite good, the sound picture being an attraction in itself. As regards Kubelik and 
Solti I haven´t heard them, but Solti tends to making a lot of noise but less organic 
structuring of the events, often lacking melody. ThereforeI would instinctively prefer 
Kubelik; he has made some very good GMs, for instance GM II, which I find one of 
the best versions, and GM VII, which is unusually atmospheric in its nature-sounding 
playing and nocturnal moods. But: Ozawa is good, even at budget price, Scherchen
and Tennstedt serious candidates as well.


----------



## Conor71

uiojkl said:


> hello.i am newbie here and it's my first thread.i am looking for a good version of mahler sym no.1.some of my friends suggest the kubelik's in audite and kegel's in berlin classic.but i have not heard both before.waiting for some introduction of those 2 cds.


Just out of interest, you can listen to samples from both those versions on Amazon - granted they are only 30 sec clips from each movement, but it gives you an idea, at least of the quality of the recorded sound and the basic tempos that the conductor is using!.

Also both those recordings have the stamp of approval from the hep cats on Amazon (both Boulez and Solti have good reviews too btw) so you know they are versions that seasoned collectors like! - You may want to discount my post as I only listened to the clips (amusingly one of the first things you hear in the Kubelik live is someone coughing! ), I just like Mahler too and enjoy reading these threads! .


----------



## uiojkl

mahler sym no.1 is the most fresh one in his syms i think and a vivid performance is suitable


----------



## david johnson

m1 - giulini/cso, boulez/cso, horenstein/lso, leinsdorf/boston, walter/columbia

all good. enjoy!

dj


----------



## tahnak

*Mahler's First*

These are the readings of Mahler's Titan that I recommend in order:

Zubin Mehta/ Israel Philharmonic ( with the Blumine movement).
Leonard Bernstein/New York & Amsterdam
Sir Georg Solti/London
Seiji Ozawa/Boston
Rafel Kubelik/Bavarian
Frank Brieff/New Haven
Horenstein/Wiener

I haven't heard Boulez with Chicago but Boulez is electric with this ensemble and I am sure the recording will be a cracker!


----------



## Guest

I think the big take away message here is - there are many great recordings of the Mahler 1. Which one you prefer depends on what conducting style you like/type of recording.

Despite the occasional coughs, etc., I like live recordings. Kubelik's is a great one. But sample different ones (or see if you can find some at your local library to listen before buying).


----------



## hansjuergen

I'm listening to Rafael Kubelik's version with the Orchestra Di Torino Della Radio Italiana right now on www.last.fm, a historical live recording probably from the '50s, and he is doing well, so my guess is that his live recording from November 1979 on Audite sounds good, too. If you want to listen to several performances before buying including a studio recording with Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (coupled with Songs of a Wayfarer sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau), here is the search result for albums of Mahler's No. 1 on Last.fm:

http://www.last.fm/search?q=mahler+1&type=album

The covers with a play button signal available tracks, but only the albums with all four movements (or five with "Blumine") available are the real ones, the other are just falsely indicated by the database. By the way, free "on demand" listening on Last.fm unfortunately only works in the UK, US and DE. These are the direct links to both Kubelik albums with Mahler's first symphony on Last.fm:

http://www.last.fm/music/Orchestra+...na+%26+Rafael+Kubelik/Kubelik+Conducts+Mahler
http://www.last.fm/music/Symphonieo...ahler%3A+Symphony+No.1%3B+Songs+of+a+Wayfarer


----------



## Guest

World Violist:
I just might have to check out Boulez' M1 - it isn't my favorite of all his symphonies, so I haven't amassed as great a collection of this one, but I might have to delve a little deeper.

For anyone interested, there is a website where Tony Duggan gives his recommendations for recordings of Mahler's works. I have found it interesting. I don't always agree with his top picks, but I get an idea for how he feels of various directors, and can compare it to my tastes. So if he says that so and so's recording of a particular symphony is in the style of another conductor that I enjoy, I will try that one. It gives a good jumping off point for someone not as knowledgeable about what is out there. The website is:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/index.html

I also like to read the reviews at Classics Today. I think David Hurwitz does most of the Mahler reviews there. Duggan prefers live recordings, but I don't think Hurwitz is as biased in that sense.

But the great thing about it all is just trying out all the different recordings and finding your own personal favorite. Mine has changed a couple times for the 2nd. Currently, for that one I am torn between Rattle/Birmingham and Klemperer/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## World Violist

Tony Duggan's thing is pretty good, but his comments on Levine's Mahler 3, while by no means untrue, are not reason to condemn it. And his comments about Solti's Mahler 8 are more or less irrelevant. A lot of talk on his little site goes to orchestral execution and color, and while that is relevant, it's nowhere near as relevant as the overall arch of the given performance... hence my greater preference for David Hurwitz's Mahler reviews. Even though I don't tend to read a whole lot of reviews of composers/conductors I'm familiar with, I find Hurwitz generally has a lot of good things to say.


----------



## Tapkaara

I like Maazel/VPO.


----------



## Moldyoldie

Tapkaara said:


> I like Maazel/VPO.


Ah, so you're the one. 

Seriously, from the short samples I've heard, tempos sound a lot like Bernstein/Concertgebouw on DG, which I've read sound a lot like Bernstein/NYP.

I'll stand by Kubelik as _numero uno_ in No. 1.

FWIW, Walter/CSO was my imprint.


----------



## hankz

I won the Solti recording, and I love it. I also own many of the Boulez/Mahler interpretations.


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> Tony Duggan's thing is pretty good, but his comments on Levine's Mahler 3, while by no means untrue, are not reason to condemn it. And his comments about Solti's Mahler 8 are more or less irrelevant. A lot of talk on his little site goes to orchestral execution and color, and while that is relevant, it's nowhere near as relevant as the overall arch of the given performance... hence my greater preference for David Hurwitz's Mahler reviews. Even though I don't tend to read a whole lot of reviews of composers/conductors I'm familiar with, I find Hurwitz generally has a lot of good things to say.


I use Duggan primarily as a resource for sifting through the various recordings there are out there, but primarily I use it for comparison. I'll find his top picks, and see how they stack up to other reviewers (Hurwitz, or others on Amazon, although I tend to look more to the professional reviews on Amazon than the customer comments). His website has been a great resource in that sense.

In most cases, where at all possible, I try to find a recording at my local library before I purchase - especially with some of Mahler's larger works, where the cost is prohibitive to simply randomly picking up a new recording (e.g. the 3rd symphony).

I think, though, that I have entirely exhausted my library's Mahler collection. Now I am left to reviews and 30-second snippets on iTunes. But I do now have a better feel for which conductors I like. I have Tilson Thomas' complete cycle, including Klagende Lied. Although he is certainly not my favorite for all of them, there are many that I enjoy. However, his DLVDE is not one. The singing in his recording just isn't up to snuff - fairly weak, compared to some others I have (Kubelik with Baker, Bernstein with Fischer-Dieskau, Walter with Ferrier).


----------



## Michael433

*Mahler Symphony 1 - some thoughts*

The problem I have with this symphony is its last bar: the orchestra have finished the trill and (at ff) have just two notes left to play but on many recordings it just sounds like a sneeze. Bernstein and the Concetgebouw (DG, recorded late 80s) is a rare recording that deals with the problem by allowing the sound engineers to raise the volume on the timpani so that the end sounds more like an explosion than a sneeze. Elsewhere in the symphony Bernstein works his magic, the difficult to balance opening bars, the Klesma music of the third movement, and the disturbing opening bars of the fourth movement are superb. Solti and Klubelik are great recordings but if I had to chose just one it would be Bernstein. Oddly, Bernstein's other recordings (NY late 60s, Wien mid 70s) does not deal with the ending in the same manner of the Amsterdam recording.


----------



## mitchflorida

Riccardo Chailly, hands down. Royal Concertgebouw.


----------



## Pugg

Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Azol

DG Bernstein or (preferably "and") Solti.


----------



## Granate

Recalling my recent listenings of No.1 posted on CLV3. I am now curious about the Kubelik Audite performance, but I have to go on with the Challenge and I am now 'suffering' the endless Mahler No.2 by Boulez (one of the few that includes Totenfeier).



Granate said:


> Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt
> E1
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.1 in D minor 'Titan'
> *Cond. Pierre Boulez, CSO, DG (1999/2013 Re-Issue)*
> --
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.1 in D 'Titan'
> *Cond. Rafael Kubelik, SOdBR, DG (1968/2015 Remastered Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Semi-final 1: Boulez plays fine but Langsam is his weak spot. Kubelik squashes him from beginning to end._
> *Finalist: R. Kubelik*





Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.1
> *Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, JBS (1957/1999 issue)*
> --
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.1
> *Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1978/1998 Re-Issue)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88130
> 
> 
> _Semi-final 2: Klaus Tennstedt does not have the strenght that would be demanded for this symphony. In almost every movement he is below his rivals. However, I reccomend everyone to listen to John Barbirolli's Mahler 1st. It was recorded in the first stereo years and the engineering sounds very odd, but his playing is sublime, unique compared to other interpretations. Really worth the listen._
> 
> *Final result M1: Kubelik wins for performance and sound. Barbirolli is behind his toes. Boulez is ok and Tennstedt starts weak.
> 
> 1st: Kubelik DG 1968 (4p)
> 2nd: Barbirolli JBS 1957 (3p)
> 3rd: Boulez DG 1999 (2p)
> 4th: Tennstedt EMI 1978 (1p)*


So from these recordings, I am not saying that Boulez and the CSO underperform, but Kubelik DG and Barbirolli are way superior. I do not know if this Kubelik is better than the Bernstein DG Amsterdam, but I would have no doubt to keep Barbirolli's recording as a standout conductor.


----------



## Vaneyes

PO/Muti/rec.1984 (Toshiba EMI Japan TOCE-13344). CSO/Solti/rec.1983 (Decca Originals).

Note: Re Muti rec., Warner's 2015 Japanese pressing is available at Amazon.


----------



## Euterpe

My favorite M1 is Bernstein with NYPO, specially the 3rd movement, which flashes into my mind after the lively 1st and 2nd movement like a death dancing.


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> Recalling my recent listenings of No.1 posted on CLV3. I am now curious about the Kubelik Audite performance.....


It's an excellent version. Better than his studio First from his Mahler cycle. Up there with Walter, Honeck, Fischer, Horenstein, Leinsdorf, Bernstein and Nezet-Seguin. Walter's epic 1961 First, on Sony (coupled with a brilliant 2nd), still tops the lot for me. Wonderful performance and still sounds as fresh as a daisy for its age. Honeck's account is on par with it, tbh, but Walter's is one of the first I got, so I have a soft spot for it.


----------



## billeames

Like Vaneyes and Pugg I love Muti EMI. I would not know if the Toshiba remastering improves it a lot. 

My favorite is Abbado CSO, quick energetic, slow enough in adagio. I also love Sinopoli PO, Horenstein LSO, Bernstein Concertgebouw also, adagio too fast in my opinion. Solti CSO great also. I found Kubelick to have a bit of a harsh sound or the orchestra was not as transparent as I would like even on the DG remastered version. I like Ozawa BSO. 
I grew up on Solti LSO which is good. Walter Columbia also. 

There are a lot of good ones. 



Bill


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> PO/Muti/rec.1984 (Toshiba EMI Japan TOCE-13344). CSO/Solti/rec.1983 (Decca Originals).
> 
> Note: *Re Muti rec., Warner's 2015 Japanese pressing is available at Amazon.*


What do you mean by Japanese pressing? Vinyl?


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> What do you mean by Japanese pressing? Vinyl?


I am curious too, I only can find the one we know with warner logo for $65.00.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Walter/Columbia Symphony
Kubelik/Orchestra of Bavarian Radio


----------



## SixFootScowl

Eschenbach is a good one.


----------



## Pugg

Still staying with Muti.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Still staying with Muti.


My first exposure to Mahler #1 was live with Muti last year. That is what got the ball rolling for me to invest in a full cycle and some. I do have Muti for Mahler #1 but is with Philadelphia orchestra not Chicago which I saw.


----------



## Heck148

World Violist said:


> I would choose Boulez's recording with the Chicago Symphony. It's got everything one would want in this piece: transparent textures, powerful brass, wonderful phrasing, and an end that brings the house down..


yes, very good recording, so is Solti with same orchestra - but, my two overall favorites:

Giulini/CSO - splendid clarity, tremendous power,open spacious sound, not congested at climaxes
Walter/ColSO - my first exposure to the work - still holds up well.


----------



## tieno

The Horenstein LSO version is my favorite


----------



## Pugg

tieno said:


> The Horenstein LSO version is my favorite


That being sad: a very warm welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## JACE

tieno said:


> The Horenstein LSO version is my favorite


This is also my TOP CHOICE for the M1 -- along with Kubelik/Bavarian Radio SO (DG).

EDIT:
I now have the Horenstein/LSO M1 on a Unicorn CD, but I originally owned it on a Nonesuch LP. (I suppose Unicorn leased the recording to Nonesuch for the U.S. market.) In any case, I always thought the Nonesuch LP cover art was interesting and apropos:


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ LSD Trip Cover Image?


----------



## JACE

Florestan said:


> ^ LSD Trip Cover Image?


Not exactly. 

From wikipedia:

_*Movement 3*
The third movement [of Mahler's First Symphony] acts as the slow movement in the four-movement plan. *The extra-musical idea behind it is that of a hunter's funeral and a procession of animals that follows.* The initial and recurring melodic material is based on the popular round "Bruder Jakob" (although Mahler calls it "Bruder Martin") more commonly known as "Frère Jacques"; however, Mahler places the melody in a minor mode.

*The Hunter's Funeral *_










_This woodcut by Moritz von Schwind (1850) was possibly the inspiration for this 3rd movement of Mahler's Symphony No. 1._

*********

I like how the artist who did the Nonesuch illustration made the animals skeletons with masks, rather than living creatures -- unlike the woodcut. It gives the painting another level of meaning -- or "trippiness," as the case may be.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Granate said:


> Recalling my recent listenings of No.1 posted on CLV3. I am now curious about the Kubelik Audite performance, but I have to go on with the Challenge and I am now 'suffering' the endless Mahler No.2 by Boulez (one of the few that includes Totenfeier).
> So from these recordings, I am not saying that Boulez and the CSO underperform, but Kubelik DG and Barbirolli are way superior. I do not know if this Kubelik is better than the Bernstein DG Amsterdam, but I would have no doubt to keep Barbirolli's recording as a standout conductor.


Excellent post.

I rate the Barbirolli as the best for performance (though the sound is not bad at all) and the Kubelik the best for sound + performance. Barbirolli's interpretation is matchless, with equal parts warmth and exuberance. His is my desert island version. Kubelik is more straight forward, but the youthful spirit of the symphony comes through and is definitely helped by the sound quality. (I think Kubelik's 1979 Audite is good as well, though personally I don't see much improvement and still prefer the DG)

Also, check out Bruno Walter's 1939 NBC Orchestra recording. It is quite thrilling despite the primitive sound. You will never hear a more exciting finale. There are several other later live Walter recordings that are also quite good. I am not as big a fan of his final studio account. It makes me miss the more exciting younger Walter.

Aside from these three, Bernstein's DG version is also quite good. Much more elongated phrasing, but quite thrilling and well-recorded.

These are the four that every Mahlerian should hear IMO. If you can find it, another great version is F. Charles Adler from the late 40s. This version is not as virtuosic, but Adler had a unique understanding of Mahler, and the performance is especially good in the lyrical sections.

I know a lot of people recommend Horenstein. It has its moments, but for me this is one case where Horenstein's slow-building approach does not quite work. A lot of the time the music just seems to not be going anywhere and losing too much steam. I am a huge fan of his recordings of the 3rd, 4th and especially the 8th.

Also, don't forget Scherchen. It is fast and quirky, and the orchestra can barely keep up at times, but it is a fascinatingly exciting alternative.

Any others I left out? Oh yes, Mitropoulos made a great recording in 1940. Not quite as exciting as Walter a year earlier, but still one of the best.


----------



## Bill H.

I'll plan on looking for the 1939 Bruno Walter, thank you. 
I'm also fond of his 1954 NY Philharmonic performance, which I have on an old Columbia LP.


----------



## Heck148

uiojkl said:


> hello.i am newbie here and it's my first thread.i am looking for a good version of mahler sym no.1.some of my friends suggest the kubelik's in audite and kegel's in berlin classic.but i have not heard both before.waiting for some introduction of those 2 cds.


Giulini/Chicago/EMI
Solti/Chicago/Decca
Walter/ColSO/Sony

all superb.


----------



## Pugg

Bill H. said:


> I'll plan on looking for the 1939 Bruno Walter, thank you.
> I'm also fond of his 1954 NY Philharmonic performance, which I have on an old Columbia LP.


Treasure them as long as you can.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Bill H. said:


> I'll plan on looking for the 1939 Bruno Walter, thank you.
> I'm also fond of his 1954 NY Philharmonic performance, which I have on an old Columbia LP.


I should have mentioned that one. It's a great document of Walter's interpretation in decent sound.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I only like a few Mahler Symphonies and this is one. I did a lot of comparative listening before choosing to go with Muti's recording. But it was a close decision between that , Bernstein, Kegel, and Horenstein. Any would have been fine, but Muti edged them out. It sort of spoke to me.


----------



## Larkenfield

I find a great similarity in the opening build-up of Mahler’s 1st Symphony with the suspenseful opening of Beethoven’s 4th, and I don’t consider it a coincidence. 

I also consider Bruno Walter’s performance of the 1st with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra as highly idiomatic of the composer. And has probably already been mentioned, Walter knew Mahler personally and greatly admired him. 

It might also be worth mentioning that Walter did not apparently care for or appreciate all the Mahler symphonies. He never performed or recorded the third, sixth, seventh or eighth that I know of, but mostly the first, second, fourth, fifth, ninth, and the Songs of the Earth—at least Walter never performed them with the New York Philharmonic, and this can be seen by looking at the archives of the online NYP program notes going back more than 100 years.


----------



## Triplets

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I only like a few Mahler Symphonies and this is one. I did a lot of comparative listening before choosing to go with Muti's recording. But it was a close decision between that , Bernstein, Kegel, and Horenstein. Any would have been fine, but Muti edged them out. It sort of spoke to me.


There is really a lot of great choice here. I don't know the Muti but my two favorites are Bruno Walter (Stereo with the NY Phil) and the Horenstein with the LSO. In DSD/ multichannel, I turn to MTT and SFSO


----------



## Triplets

Larkenfield said:


> I find a great similarity in the opening build-up of Mahler's 1st Symphony with the suspenseful opening of Beethoven's 4th, and I don't consider it a coincidence.
> 
> I also consider Bruno Walter's performance of the 1st with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra as highly idiomatic of the composer. And has probably already been mentioned, Walter knew Mahler personally and greatly admired him.
> 
> It might also be worth mentioning that Walter did not apparently care for or appreciate all the Mahler symphonies. He never performed or recorded the third, sixth, seventh or eighth that I know of, but mostly the first, second, fourth, fifth, ninth, and the Songs of the Earth-at least Walter never performed them with the New York Philharmonic, and this can be seen by looking at the archives of the online NYP program notes going back more than 100 years.


That is an interesting point about Walter. I wonder if he truly was non simpatico with 3,6,7&8 or if other factors were at play. BW helped keep the Mahler flame alive before Mahler was commonly appreciated, but it would have been difficult to program those works during those years, due to their length, complexity, and the lack of appreciation by audiences of GM. Later, towards the end of BW career, when interest was increasing in Mahler, Walter developed severe heart troubles. The task of mounting those gargantuan pieces may have been daunting and he may have contented himself with proselytizing GM's more accessible works that were in his repertoire.


----------



## Gawain7

I love both Bernstein sets; for the first symphony, my favorite is the DG.


----------



## AfterHours

Gawain7 said:


> I love both Bernstein sets; for the first symphony, my favorite is the DG.


Yes, agreed, probably the best 1st!


----------



## jegreenwood

Gawain7 said:


> I love both Bernstein sets; for the first symphony, my favorite is the DG.


Bernstein on Columbia LPs was my first exposure to Mahler, and I was caught up immediately. Still my favorite.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

I said previously there were four standouts for me, but I have whittled that list down to two. One in poor sound (but amazing performance) and one in very good sound:



















Alternate choices include:

Adler (1952)
Mitropoulos (1940)
Bernstein (DG)
Scherchen (MCA)
Kubelik (DG)
Walter (1954)
Horenstein (1970)


----------



## Merl

Since I last posted here, giving Walter's legendary Columbia performance top billing, the stunning Honeck disc has surpassed all.










It's just a superb performance (and I have more Mahler Firsts than I can shake a stick at). My current Mahler 1st list looks like this. I would happily recommend ALL of these to anyone. All superb.

1. Honeck / Pittsburgh (the definitive recording for me)
2. Walter / Columbia SO (a millimetre behind Honeck - still stunning disc)
3. Fischer / Budapest FO (the strings are just beautiful)
4. Jansons / RCO live (The playing, dynamics and recording of this one is sensational)
5. Kubelik / BRSO (Audite) (Much more interesting than the studio recording)
6. Nezet-Seguin / BRSO (fresh, natural recording with glorious inner detail)

Just bubbling under....Bertini (best of his Mahler cycle), Horenstein (that 2nd movement is immense), Leinsdorf, Bernstein, Simonov (idiosyncratic), Tilson Thomas (superb recording) and Muti. As far as Duggan's review is concerned it's way out of date now and he rates Kegel's awful version (wtf is going on with the 2nd movement - did Gustav have a stutter?). Time for a re-appraisal for my favourite Mahler symphony.


----------



## Josquin13

Lately, I've found myself returning to Carla Maria Giulini's fine account with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I listen to Kubelik, Walter, Bernstein, Adler, and Barbirolli as well.


----------



## Granate

It's been so long since I last posted here, but My Mahler challenges belong elsewhere. I like reading my old posts and also Brahmsianhorn's reply.










Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_ Live recording
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Klaus Tennstedt
Warner Classics (1991)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
*Rafael Kubelík
Deutsche Grammophon (1968/1996 Remastered Edition)*









Mahler
_*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_ Live recording
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
*Leonard Bernstein
Deutsche Grammophon (1987)*

My three favourites


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Heck148

Granate said:


> It's been so long since I last posted here, but My Mahler challenges belong elsewhere. I like reading my old posts and also Brahmsianhorn's reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler
> _*Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"*_ Live recording
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> *Klaus Tennstedt
> Warner Classics *


*
is the Tennstedt/CSOrecording available as a single disc??..ive only seen it available as part of multi-disc set.*


----------



## AfterHours

Merl said:


> Since I last posted here, giving Walter's legendary Columbia performance top billing, the stunning Honeck disc has surpassed all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a superb performance (and I have more Mahler Firsts than I can shake a stick at). My current Mahler 1st list looks like this. I would happily recommend ALL of these to anyone. All superb.
> 
> 1. Honeck / Pittsburgh (the definitive recording for me)
> 2. Walter / Columbia SO (a millimetre behind Honeck - still stunning disc)
> 3. Fischer / Budapest FO (the strings are just beautiful)
> 4. Jansons / RCO live (The playing, dynamics and recording of this one is sensational)
> 5. Kubelik / BRSO (Audite) (Much more interesting than the studio recording)
> 6. Nezet-Seguin / BRSO (fresh, natural recording with glorious inner detail)
> 
> Just bubbling under....Bertini (best of his Mahler cycle), Horenstein (that 2nd movement is immense), Leinsdorf, Bernstein, Simonov (idiosyncratic), Tilson Thomas (superb recording) and Muti. As far as Duggan's review is concerned it's way out of date now and he rates Kegel's awful version (wtf is going on with the 2nd movement - did Gustav have a stutter?). Time for a re-appraisal for my favourite Mahler symphony.


Yes, great choice, I would agree that Honeck's deserves strong consideration as well.


----------



## Holden4th

My favourite is the Walter Columbia SO. For a totally different take, Solti's recording with the LSO is my second choice. I am also an admirer of the Bernstein.


----------



## Granate

Heck148 said:


> Is the Tennstedt/CSOrecording available as a single disc? I've only seen it available as part of multi-disc set.












No. Only here. Anyway, it's $20 in Amazon plus delivery and in my opinion it features a fantastic Eroica and ASZ plus quite good Wagner orchestral music.


----------



## Heck148

Granate said:


> No. Only here. Anyway, it's $20 in Amazon plus delivery and in my opinion it features a fantastic Eroica and ASZ plus quite good Wagner orchestral music.


thanks for the info.....


----------



## Larkenfield

Heck148 said:


> is the Tennstedt/CSOrecording available as a single disc??..I've only seen it available as part of multi-disc set.


It's available as a single disc: https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symphony-No-1-Gustav/dp/B00000DNP2

It's ultimately a very fine performance that starts off rough in the first movement with some minor pitch problems in the strings, the solo trumpet, and sloppy entrances in the woodwinds, and then gets better and better until everything starts coming together and the symphony ends triumphantly... I consider it an unusual performance because it travels such a great distance from its humble beginnings to its final conclusion, and I really like it for that reason: it shows how a relatively unpromising beginning can overcome its imperfections and end so well. It's a live performance that is memorable. I like it very much because of the way it builds, and there's a warmth to it.


----------



## Pugg

Heck148 said:


> is the Tennstedt/CSOrecording available as a single disc??..ive only seen it available as part of multi-disc set.


http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=0077775421729
Must be a shop near you.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I like Mahler Symphony 1, despite the title "Titan" that attatches to it and the silly nursery rhyme thing Mahler throws in.

In no particular order, I like these:


----------



## chill782002

Very difficult to call.

Modern recording: Bernard Haitink / Berliner Philharmoniker (1987)

Historical recording: Hermann Scherchen / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (1954)


----------



## 13hm13

For Mahler, the_ recording quality itself_ is as important as performance -- this to engage to the listener with the power and scope of Mahler's large orchestra. Older recordings -- regardless of performance -- simply do not "thrill" me because they "wimp out" on bass slam and dynamics.
Also: Mahler 1 makes use of _progressive tonality_, esp. in the last mvt., so timing and and pacing are important (to my ears, anyway!).

Of the M1's I've heard (incl. Bernstein (196?), Solti (198?), Ozawa/Saito Kinen Orchestra (200?)), I have to pick Abbado/CSO/1980. Abbado/CSO keeps a good, consistent pacing; and the analog recording is above average.
The Ozawa/Saito Kinen Orch. is a pretty new recording -- and it wins hands down for recording quality -- that bass drum and tympani remind me of better Telarc recordings.


----------



## 13hm13

Quite a lot of votes for Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Rafael Kubelik ...










This video is also the same pairing ... not sure of recording date, though??? Maybe 1979, Audite?


----------



## Larkenfield

Wonderful Kubelik video of the Mahler 1st!


----------

